

How to Launch a Camera Into Space (with FAA Approval) - cwan
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/aviation/diy-flying/how-to-launch-a-camera-into-space?click=pm_latest

======
dskhatri
Their project dates back to 2009. One of the students went on to start a very
noble project: <http://grassrootsmapping.org/about/>

------
iqster
For folks in SF, noisebridge has a similar "space program" (high altitude
photographs via a balloon). They are very friendly people ... I wish I still
lived in the Bay area and could do outdoorsy stuff in the Winter.

link: <http://laughingsquid.com/noisebridge-has-a-space-program/>

------
Hilyin
Pointing camera down woulda been cool.

~~~
piaskal
You can always use more than one camera. Also I've somewhere seen a similar
project that used HD video camera.

~~~
JonnieCache
Google sent a nexus one into space. Details and videos here:
[http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2010/12/android-in-
spaaaace...](http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2010/12/android-in-
spaaaace.html)

Since then some people have apparently sent the same phone up on a model
rocket.

------
moeffju
At about -0:40, the balloon pops. It looks like a tentacly space alien for a
few frames.

Cool project :)

------
russss
I hate how everyone keeps calling this "Space". It's near-space.

Space is considered to begin at 100km altitude. These balloons can go up to
45km at the very highest.

------
jamesbressi
Maybe I missed a link or explanation or just lack the education, but how do
they get the parachute to deploy after the balloon pops upon descent?

~~~
kovar
Usually, a pressure altimeter triggers the parachute as the load passes
through a certain altitude.

~~~
e03179
PROTIP: Do not deploy the parachute at apogee. If you do, your payload will
drift and drift and drift. Instead, let your payload fall back to earth and
deploy your main parachute closer to Earth. Bonus points: Deploy a drogue
chute prior to the main chute. An accelerometer trigger works great for
detecting the popping of the balloon.

